# Washing Machine Do It Yourself Resin Separator Everything you need to know



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

*Washing Machine Hash Part 1* 

Here are some photos and instructions to help transform any Household Washing Machine into a Large Resin Separation Water Hash Machine.



*Clothes Washer to Resin Separator*

This guide will help you take any unused household washing machine and transform it into a resin separation machine. 

Difficulty Level: 
*Novice* - *Stoner *

*Machine:*
1- 3.2 cu. Ft. Super Capacity Washer 

*Tools:*
Screwdriver 

*Parts:*
10 ft of 1- inch clear vinyl tube
1- ¾ x 1 ½ stainless steel hose clamp
1- ¾ inch x 6 inch threaded SCH80 Nipple 
1- ¾ inch PVC ball valve threaded 
1- Roll thread seal tape ½ inch

*Supplies:*
2- Large 220 µm Zipcro Pyramid filter bags 
1- Set of 5 gal ice water filtration bags (Bubble Bags) 
2- 32 gal trash cans with wheels 
1- 32 gal trash can lid 
1- 5 gal paint bucket with bottom cut out 
1- Hose and spray gun 
Ice - 40 lbs 
Plant Material 750 gr to 1500 gr 
Drying screens 23 µmicron 
Shami, paper towels & plastic card 

*Workers:*
2 persons 

*Cost:*
$300.00 Total / $100 parts + $200 washing machine 


Ever since the introduction of the water Hash market, many people have been searching for ways to improve the process of ice water Hash separation. In the beginning, simple tools were used, such as spoons and handheld kitchen mixers, even drills with mortar bits, to separate the trichomes from the plant material. All of this was fun and productive, but a lot of time consuming work. 

Before long, the initiation of the common washing machine established a highly productive progression to the practice of ice water Hash separation. While you sit back and smoke bongs of resin, the washing machine agitates the plant material for you. Along with the Aqua Lab Technologies innovative filter bags and a few minor modifications, you can transform any household washing machine into an ice water Hash separation device making super quality water Hash. 

When converting a washing machine into an ice water Hash separation device, your best option is to start with a brand new washing machine. Dedicate this machine to ice water Hash separation only. The most productive machine is a Super Capacity 3.2 cu. Ft. Top-loading machine. 


The reason for the top-loading machine is because of the wash motion. The wash motion is the way in which a washer moves the 220 µ zipper filter bags through the wash drum. A top-loading machine uses a center post as the conventional agitator by agitating the ZLS Filter bags to the bottom of the drum where the best agitation takes place. The ZLS filter bags are completely submerged in water. This style machine has a pump, to pump out the water during the spin cycle. 


Once you have the machine, it is time to make a couple of quick changes. 

First, remove the stock black corrugated drain hose and its hose clip. Replace both parts with 10 ft piece of 1- inch clear vinyl tube and a ¾ - 1 ½ inch stainless steel hose clamp. The clear vinyl tube helps you see the trichome-laced water while it is being drained from the machine. Squeeze one end of the ¾ inch x 6 inch threaded SCH80 Nipple into the end of the clear 1-inch vinyl hose. Apply your ½ inch thread seal tape to the opposite threaded end of the ¾ inch x 6 inch threaded SCH80 Nipple. Finally, tightly screw on the ¾ inch PVC ball valve to the end of the ¾ inch x 6 inch threaded SCH80 Nipple. The ball valve helps prevent accidents and adds weight to the clear tube for control purposes. 

The modifications are complete. 

Add two filter bags and let the water Hash making begin. These bags contain the plant material in the washing machine while filtering resin heads 220 µ and smaller through the mesh sides and collecting in the water. These bags come in two sizes, large and small. The small size has a capacity from 10 gr to 150 gr. The large bag capacity is 300 gr to 750 gr.




*It is strongly discouraged to place the plant material directly inside the machine, not using any filter bags: this will cause more contamination to your resin, and makes it very difficult to clean out the machine. *
​
When conducting your first run, start by filling the machine half full with clean cold water (RO preferred). Remember it is always easier to add more water then to remove water. Start by adding 10 lbs of ice to the water in the machine. Next, take two large filter bags and add 300 gr to 750 gr of plant material and 5 lbs of ice to each bag. Securely close the Zipcro Locking Strap. 

Submerge both ZLS zipper filter bags into the icy cold water. Close the lid and turn the dial to the heavy-duty cycle and run. Cycle times depend on quality. The less time your resin is sitting in the water, the more flavor there will be in the end. Quantity will lower with less agitation time, but quality will make up for the difference. 

When draining the machine, set the dial on spin cycle. Make sure to open the shutoff valve and hold the hose tightly down inside your set of multiple ice water filtration bags. 

One person is working the machine and drain tube while one person is shaking the set of multiple ice water filtration bags up and down. Making sure not to set the stack of multiple ice water filtration bags back into the water, only allowing the water to be filtered down through the bags. When the machine is done draining and all of the water has drained from your set of multiple ice water filtration bags, place the set of bags into an empty container, and rinse with clean water. Collect your wet resin and properly dry it before pressing or smoking it. 

Another option when purchasing a washer is a gravity drain washing machine. These are more commonly sold as portable or mini washing machines.

They range in sizes from small (capacity 300 gr) to large (capacity 1000 gr). They&#8217;re easily transportable with no modifications necessary. Just include a set of filter bags to assist in your ice water Hash separation.

Drain the washer by placing the machine above the set of multiple ice water filtration bags and putting the drain hose into your set of multiple ice water filtration bags. 

Routine maintenance of your water Hash separation machine is very important. Make sure to always rinse out your machine with clean water before putting it away. When using a machine with a pump, it&#8217;s always best to pump clean water through your machine before and after using the machine. This is to make sure there is no dirty water in your machine. If you have to clean the machine with something other than water, only use 70 % alcohol. This will clean your machine and not be harmful later when making your water Hash. 



Attached Thumbnails (click to view full size)

     

     

   









*Washing Machine Hash - Part 2* 

Attached Thumbnails (click to view full size)

     

  






*Washing Machine Hash - Part 3* 

Attached Thumbnails (click to view full size)

     

     

 








*Washing Machine Hash - Part 4* 

Attached Thumbnails (click to view full size)

   




Peace and Happy Growing​


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 19, 2010)

Excellent I was wondering when someone would post this tutorial.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Excellent I was wondering when someone would post this tutorial.


Enjoy.

Peace and Happy Growing..


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks + rep


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> thanks + rep


Your more than welcome. Thank you.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i have bubble bags and do it the traditional way. if i had more trim i would look into doing this. very good tutorial +rep


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> i have bubble bags and do it the traditional way. if i had more trim i would look into doing this. very good tutorial +rep


Lots of guys prefer to do it the traditional way.. thanks..


----------



## isthislegal (Oct 23, 2010)

This is sick M.Nation....I probably will never ever do it, but I appreciate the skill +Rep


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 1, 2010)

Hay the roper machine is over $300 at lowes. Where is it $200?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Excellent I was wondering when someone would post this tutorial.



Feb of '08  ===> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


----------



## HippySmoke (Nov 1, 2010)

the heck!? I thought this was something they just came up with in the one show weeds... holy crap plus rep for your nice tech.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 1, 2010)

Im getting an ammonia smell from my trim (While its drying) Its a mountain if trim.
Will it be ok? Have a ton of fans over it right now.

There no mold what so ever but the ammonia is a decomposition smell, all looks ok but still dangit!


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 1, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Im getting an ammonia smell from my trim (While its drying) Its a mountain if trim.
> Will it be ok? Have a ton of fans over it right now.
> 
> There no mold what so ever but the ammonia is a decomposition smell, all looks ok but still dangit!





it _might_ make your hash taste a little funny, I'm not saying that it will, but as long as you can dry it out quick you will not have any problems.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Nov 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> Feb of '08  ===> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


was waiting for someone to point this out. glad you did.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 11, 2010)

I just did the washing machine method.

two questions.
Mine was all black on every bag! (6 of them)

Question two:
We ran it twice on day two and thought, what the hell lets dump a shit load of ice and noticed day two ONE bag did more then all of day one!

What should I do with all the old mash? I thought I should dry it out and experiment with ISO alcohol? I KNOW there is some hash oil to be found.
I have a food dehydrator and thought to dry it out and process when I have down time?

Comments?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> I just did the washing machine method.
> 
> two questions.
> Mine was all black on every bag! (6 of them)
> ...



i run mine 3 times. 

the mash goes into the compost bin. 

there is nothing wrong with black hash. it means your plants were ripe. 

the color of the hash is a direct relation to the ripeness of your trichs. clear trichs give more of a blond color. amber trichs will give a darker colored hash.


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 11, 2010)

fdd2blk, I was reading this, what is your take?

"The less time spent in the machine, the higher quality the powder &#8211; this is the golden rule. The first sample taken at 2 minutes is very pure, as only the heaviest glands have fallen through; very little vegetative matter has made it through the screen. The longer the machine spins, the more vegetative matter falls through, thus lowering the quality of the resin powder."

I still have that wet lump of mulch as still might put it back in and run the 3rd time.
So much work but when its gone its gone, I just dont know as Im a grow noob.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> fdd2blk, I was reading this, what is your take?
> 
> "The less time spent in the machine, the higher quality the powder  this is the golden rule. The first sample taken at 2 minutes is very pure, as only the heaviest glands have fallen through; very little vegetative matter has made it through the screen. The longer the machine spins, the more vegetative matter falls through, thus lowering the quality of the resin powder."
> 
> ...


i use a full sized washer the has a very gentle agitation. i use zipper bags that hold 1000 grams. i use two. i dry my trim just until the moisture is out of it. it is dry but not crispy dry. there is NO break up of plant matter in my process. at all. i have actually washed it until the water comes out clear. the water gets clearer for me each washing, not leafier. if you handle your trim properly, and use GENTLY agitation, you should have no vegetative matter to worry about. 

i do an 18 min cycle, drain and screen it all, then immediately do another. adding more ice and water as needed. i do three cycles in one day. one right after the other. 


got 200 grams today, only 10 more loads to go....


----------



## JayTrinity (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for info plus Rep+ 

Can you tell me why my bags take Forever to drain?
Do you scrape your bags every wash? For me thats the time consuming part.
First time it drains but second it just wont drain, like its clogged.

Perhapse my bags are sitting on top of each other after the water "Poofs" them up?

I use an apartment washer with great results, just time consuming to keep the bags draining.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Thanks for info plus Rep+
> 
> Can you tell me why my bags take Forever to drain?
> Do you scrape your bags every wash? For me thats the time consuming part.
> ...



the trichs get trapped in the holes and clog them as they drain. they are kinda self clogging. you have swirl the water inside the bag to help it drain faster. i have a sit down lifting method i use.


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 13, 2010)

fdd is 100% correct, in order to prevent them from clogging you must move the water inside the bags (swirling works best)
This is the same method that I use..

Peace and Happy Growing


----------



## Twowheels (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow thank you for letting me see how endless the limits of ingenuity are.


----------



## vertise (Nov 19, 2010)

nice thread man.


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you very much.
I hope that you enjoyed it.


----------



## theoneherbalist (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks +++++++REP


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 2, 2010)

theoneherbalist said:


> thanks +++++++REP


no,
thank you.


----------



## WhiteWidower123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im new to hash, I was thinking of making some on the grow i have now. I have 4 plants, all 5 foot tall. If I process all of that using this method, how much hash would you expect? Im also making the hash for personal use since it stores longer, and dont care about the quality of the hash too much, as long as its as strong or stronger than typical bud. Im also growing white widow, its a pretty good crop so far.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 2, 2010)

WhiteWidower123 said:


> Im new to hash, I was thinking of making some on the grow i have now. I have 4 plants, all 5 foot tall. If I process all of that using this method, how much hash would you expect? Im also making the hash for personal use since it stores longer, and dont care about the quality of the hash too much, as long as its as strong or stronger than typical bud. Im also growing white widow, its a pretty good crop so far.


The ammount of hash you get will depend on the thc content of the plant, for instance if you have 15% thc levels in that perticular strain then for every dried 100 grams of plant material you would get 15 grams of hash.

I hope this helps you to understand the world of hashish..

Peace and Happy Growing !!

*Check out my Current Grow:* *&#9792; six strains 2000 watts and a shit load of soil &#9792;*


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice post. Your pics are no longer viewable.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 21, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Nice post. Your pics are no longer viewable.


that is very weird.. here is another upload.. peace and happy growing !!


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks. Was also wondering what you use the garbage cans for. I really need to do this soon, too much shake !


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 27, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Thanks. Was also wondering what you use the garbage cans for. I really need to do this soon, too much shake !


the garbage cans are to catch the water from the washing machine as it comes out, if you look closely there is a hole in the lid of the garbage can and a mob bucket with the bottom removed was inserted.
This is to hold the screen bags into place while they are being fulled up with trichome water.


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 27, 2010)

About how much water comes out on a cycle ? This is the one thing I was wondering / worried about with a system like this. Any way to do it without using garbage cans ? I guess I was hoping t use 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 27, 2010)

you can control the ammount of water with the control valve that is attached to the clear tube coming out of the back of the machine. this way you can control how much water comes out and how fast..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2010)

i drain all mine into 4 five gallons buckets, all at once. then i simply do a bucket at a time. no valve needed.


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought with a maching machine you have to drain all the water at once when it is running its cycle  So you put a valve on it and control it ? Doesnt hurt the machine ? Do you guys reuse the cold water for a second and third run or do you start all over ? I have a little resinator macine I run it 3 times and use the old water since its already so cold.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> I thought with a maching machine you have to drain all the water at once when it is running its cycle


yes, and to do this i use FOUR 5 gallon buckets. 

i think stopping the flow while the pump is running could possibly cause excess wear on the pump.

i simply push the knob off if i want it to stop. you have to raise the end of the hose above water level when you turn it off or it will continue to siphon out. i push the knob, then lift the hose. i can stop and go at will.


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, and to do this i use FOUR 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> i think stopping the flow while the pump is running could possibly cause excess wear on the pump.
> 
> i simply push the knob off if i want it to stop. you have to raise the end of the hose above water level when you turn it off or it will continue to siphon out. i push the knob, then lift the hose. i can stop and go at will.


That is what I was thinking too. I'll go the bucket route. Would be easier to dump the cold water back in the washer that way. So when you do round two you dump the water back in and switch the machine to agitate not a regular cycle then correct ?

Sure not looking forward to this but am looking forward to getting rid of all my outdoor shake.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> That is what I was thinking too. I'll go the bucket route. Would be easier to dump the cold water back in the washer that way. So when you do round two you dump the water back in and switch the machine to agitate not a regular cycle then correct ?
> 
> Sure not looking forward to this but am looking forward to getting rid of all my outdoor shake.




i hook a garden hose up to the machine. it fills itself. 


i drain all the water at once into 5 gallon buckets, as i filter it thru a 1 gallon, 125 micron bag to pick up any loose trim particles. i have this mounted on a frame that sits atop the bucket. then using a single 5 gallon bag at a time i pour it thru and into another empty bucket. i have 6 or 7 buckets lined up at once. i use white buckets for unscreened water, that gets poured thru the first screen(70mic) into a yellow 5 gallon bucket, that gets pored thru the last screen925mic) into an orange bucket. orange buckets get dumped outside. while i'm doing all this the second cycle is already running. 

i start with 40 pounds of ice, second cycles i add another 15 or 20 to top it off. i like to fill the drum about halfway with ice, then throw in the full bags, then fill it the rest of the way. then i add the water. this usually gives me the perfect mix. i have found the ratio of ice to water is as important as any other step in the process.


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i hook a garden hose up to the machine. it fills itself.
> 
> 
> i drain all the water at once into 5 gallon buckets, as i filter it thru a 1 gallon, 125 micron bag to pick up any loose trim particles. i have this mounted on a frame that sits atop the bucket. then using a single 5 gallon bag at a time i pour it thru and into another empty bucket. i have 6 or 7 buckets lined up at once. i use white buckets for unscreened water, that gets poured thru the first screen(70mic) into a yellow 5 gallon bucket, that gets pored thru the last screen925mic) into an orange bucket. orange buckets get dumped outside. while i'm doing all this the second cycle is already running.
> ...


 
Wow sounds like you have a good system going. So you use fresh water for every round it seems unless I am missing something in your post above. The orange bucket should get all the water you have left over after one round. Why 40 lbs first round then half that on the second round ? Good idea using colored buckets. I reused my water on my little bubbleator machine. That way the water I put back in the machine was already ice cold and I just had to top it off with some fresh ice every round. I am betting using more fresh water will make cleaner hash on round 2 and 3 especially. Would love to see a pic of your setup (the frame 1 gal in particaular).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice thread...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2010)

yes, fresh water every cycle. 

i only add 20 pounds the second run because only half of the 40 from the first run melts. 

i saw this thread this morning and ran out and bought some ice. i shot a bunch of video segments but am having a problem putting them together. the program i'm using doesn't like my file types for some reason. i shot video of the whole process from start to finish. 


i did take 1 picture, ............... 


edit:

i figured out how to convert the vids. i just have to load and edit them all in my program now. hopefully i can put it together tomorrow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, fresh water every cycle.
> 
> i only add 20 pounds the second run because only half of the 40 from the first run melts.
> 
> ...


Now thats nice..When will you post that vid..Off this subject I also need to know how to collect pollen and use it without it being too weak or no good..Any help on that???


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, fresh water every cycle.
> 
> i only add 20 pounds the second run because only half of the 40 from the first run melts.
> 
> ...


Very nice and video would be a real serious contribution to this forum ! Thanks for clearing up the ice thing for me, makes sense now. Well 6 bags of ice to get a good 150-200 grams of hash isnt too bad =) I was hoping to run 2-3 lbs of dried trimmings in one run. At 10% that would be 150 grams but I know you can extract up to 15% especially when doing 3 rounds. I think I will try using freash water every round now after reading this. Thanks and please let us know when you get the video up.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 29, 2010)

that video sounds like quite the contrubution to this thread.. thanks fdd.. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2010)

youtube will yank my soundtrack by the end of the week. 


[video=youtube;fvfARuNuGmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvfARuNuGmU[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2010)

Great video....


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cool. How much dried material are you putting in and ending up with ? Looks like atleast 2-3 lbs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Very cool. How much dried material are you putting in and ending up with ? Looks like atleast 2-3 lbs.



155 grams in my jar tonight. i still have to press it. i have no idea how much trim i used. probably 1500 grams or so.


----------



## dlively11 (Dec 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 155 grams in my jar tonight. i still have to press it. i have no idea how much trim i used. probably 1500 grams or so.


 10% sounds about right, good job. Do you use a regular press or did you figure something out for that as well ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> 10% sounds about right, good job. Do you use a regular press or did you figure something out for that as well ?


i am currently seeking pressing options. 

i got nothing but my thumb and palm. 

i do NOT want pucks.


----------



## pricecolorado420 (Dec 31, 2010)

have u tried the cement mixer method yet ??


----------



## pricecolorado420 (Jan 1, 2011)

i ve found that a zester helps put it into a powder from puck


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 1, 2011)

nice video......


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

Great thread and post. awesome fdd2blk vid much appreciated


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 31, 2011)

Great video +rep


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish that video had narration instead of music...it looks as if you were talking us through the steps.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2011)

seasmoke said:


> I wish that video had narration instead of music...it looks as if you were talking us through the steps.


yeah i was. then i watched it and decided it's pretty self explanatory. so i added the soundtrack. 

did you have a question about something? i could explain it here for you.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

I sure do fade...I just bought these 5gall, 8bag set, your thoughts?
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1312&_nkw=bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories

This will be my first time, so for the price...those ones you guys used are sold out I guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2011)

i have found most bags are as good as the other. i have been working out of the same 2 sets of bags for 3 years now. they pay for themselves after the first run so i figure it's money well spent.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

that sounds great!! i'm sure i'll make some mistakes, BUT, you can't put a pricetag on knowledge...i'll be back.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

I have some plant material that is dust dry. Is it still usable?


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 13, 2011)

if there are crystals on it then yes! has it been kept well ?


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I finally got around to trying this and have had some very dissapointing results so far  No sure exactly what went wrong. I have a resinator machine I have used for years and it always worked very well so I am not a newb to this type of method. 

I used 5 5 gallon buckets. I filled the machine with water and 40 lbs of ice. I used 2-400 micron bags and 2-200 micron bags for a total of 4 bags. I put about 3 lbs of material in them total. Good shake too not junk. Let the water get very very cold before adding the material. Set it to a gentle cycle. Would run for only about 2 min and then go to a wpin cycle where I would right away put it back to gentle cycle. I probably got a total of maybe 6 min agitating where my mini machine has a timer for 15 min. Not sure if the short time was the issue or if it was maybe the cycle  or something else. 

I started by pouring into a 120 micron mag to get the junk out I dont want. Then went to my normal 43 and then 25 micron bag. I tried my 73 but didnt seem needed in this process. I then ran it a second round with fresh water and about 20 lbs more of ice. I normally run it 3 times but after the first two went so poorly I called it a day after 2.5 hours and a sore back. Went through all the normal steps but just ended up with a very very low yield.  I ended up with a total of 17 grams not even dried yet  Probably end up around 10 grams dry. My little machine I usually get atleast 10% - 15% with 3 runs and 75% of the weight coming from the first two runs. So I should have gotten a bare min of 100 grams from this. 

Any help or ideas would really be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't think you mixed it long enough. i do three 18 min cycles.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think you mixed it long enough. i do three 18 min cycles.


Thats what I was leaning towards. Do you use a gentle cycle or regular ? For some reason the gentle cycles I tried only aggitated it for about 2 min before it wanted to spin cycle and I kept resetting it. I'd say I ran it for 6 min max . Man was a lot of work for my back  Will be worth it for a 10% resturn without a doubt. I got less then 1% lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2011)

i think i used the "heavy duty" cycle.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay well I had a lot more success today thank god  Put the machine on heavy duty and ran it for 15 minutes another two runs (didnt have enough ice for a third) Ran through a 160 screen for waste then through a 70 and 40 screen. Ended up with a huge 150 gram baseball sized rock just hand sqeezed with screen. Broke it up and pressed the rest and had 125 grams. I think it will end up aroun 90-100 grams. Plus the 10 grams dry I got from the crappy fist run. I can live with getting a quarter pound of hash from 2 hours of work  I will post of a picture later when I get a chance. Quality looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## stonestone (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the great thread guys!(+awesome video) I can't wait to get started! 

in fact im so impatient im thinking of how i can avoid waiting a week for thos 220 micron Ziprcro filter bags..

$60 each seems a lil ridiculous. is there any reason i cant make these myself?

i know i can buy 220 (or very close) micron silk screen from an art supply store.
if they don't have 220 i figure id go with the next lower number?

are thos zipcro filter bags double layered? either way it seems pretty doable.. and instead of a zipper you could just wrap the screen around the trim and tie it off...

anyone foresee any problems with this? thanks


----------



## stonestone (Apr 22, 2011)

*bump* 
are thos zipper filter bags double layered or single?


----------



## Dankenfest (Aug 23, 2011)

Novice? I got to "parts" and had an aneurysm...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

And I posted this back in 2009:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/268309-im-not-ucking-around-making.html

peace
doublejj
P.S. I filter thru all the bags at once. 5gl bubble bags inside the top of ACE


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2011)

why 5?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

After I first read your thread, the best deal i could find were these 100% mesh 5 gal bubble bags on craigslist. They fit nicely inside a 5gl bucket. I drilled a lot of holes in the bottom & sides of the bucket & drains pretty fast. You can run it thru all the bags at once.

peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2011)

why 5 bags? 

where did you get those bags?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2011)

4 bag set -5 gallon size: 35-55-100-200microns $78

Jus'rite bags: http://www.jusritebags.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1680403

peace
doublejj


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are the newest videos.
Update of my indoor + Episode #3 - seedling update !! Peace and Happy Growing !!

I hope you all enjoy them !!

*Peace and Happy Growing !! *


[video=youtube;WvpMsPi_m-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvpMsPi_m-E[/video]


[video=youtube;ujC-uEkEcaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujC-uEkEcaw[/video]


[video=youtube;4gUhvC_eoHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gUhvC_eoHk[/video]


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;EDlQ7cBDpsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlQ7cBDpsA[/video]


----------



## amitgoheritage (Oct 23, 2011)

washing machine is a good equipment for easily to wash the cloths it is nice information with it if you like to travel in india you can go with go heritage india journeys on hole *India Tour* to know about the Indian culture.


----------



## Jogro (Mar 3, 2013)

marijuananation said:


> The ammount of hash you get will depend on the thc content of the plant, for instance if you have 15% thc levels in that perticular strain then for every dried 100 grams of plant material you would get 15 grams of hash.


Don't think this is true. 

First of all, THC testing is typically done one the best of the best material from a plant, ie hand-manicured top buds with no stem or leaf. A plant with "15%" THC isn't actually 15% THC by weight. . .just the manicured top buds are. That's OK, but most people aren't making their hash purely out of tip-top quality buds like that. Instead they're making it from leaf trim and/or low potency/low weight "popcorn" buds. Depending on how much leaf and stem is in there your "15%" THC plant may really only be 5-10% THC by weight. 

Next, water hash is basically just broken-off and concentrated trichrome heads. 

Because you're not breaking off every trichrome head, and some of the are fragmented and pass though your screens, you're simply not going to capture every possible trichrome in your hash. So even if your plant material had 15 grams of trichromes in it, you're not going end up with all 15 grams in your hash. Making hash from trichrome heads also doesn't capture any cannabinoids NOT in the heads (ie in the stalk of the trichrome or in the plant leaves) and that's also a potential source of some loss as compared to bud testing. 

Lastly, each trichrome isn't pure THC either. The best of the best full melt has might be as high as 60% THC when fresh, but most hash is going to be significantly less. 

A more realistic target is that you can expect to return about 10% of the weight of your trim as hash, which itself may be 20-60% THC. Exact numbers are going to depend on the quality of the materials you're starting with, as well as the efficiency of your extraction.


----------



## Jimmycrickets (Sep 5, 2013)

Very cool. It game me an idea on how to mix up your water and trim easier too if you dont wanna make a giant washing machine one.

Just put trim in ice water in a airtight box, then put box in dryer and turn dryer on "fluff" setting. Beats me using a damn drill for hours.


----------



## tdins2020 (Oct 20, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> why 5 bags?
> 
> where did you get those bags?


Hey Fdd2blk,

this thread was a wonderful read. i am getting ready to make some bubble hash with a bulk amount of trim this harvest season. do you have a more recent thread with this information or a post that combined it? kind of like a updated version of everything here. either way, thanks for the knowledge.

t


----------



## JealousGreen (Dec 22, 2017)

Question for any experts on the Ice wax tek. I've got a harvest right freeze dryer and I'm not sure what the proper shelf temp is that I should set it to to properly dry the hash. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> i use a full sized washer the has a very gentle agitation. i use zipper bags that hold 1000 grams. i use two. i dry my trim just until the moisture is out of it. it is dry but not crispy dry. there is NO break up of plant matter in my process. at all. i have actually washed it until the water comes out clear. the water gets clearer for me each washing, not leafier. if you handle your trim properly, and use GENTLY agitation, you should have no vegetative matter to worry about.
> 
> i do an 18 min cycle, drain and screen it all, then immediately do another. adding more ice and water as needed. i do three cycles in one day. one right after the other.
> 
> ...


No offense man, but I think I'm in love with your hash!


----------

